# Cage bar spacing for 8 week old mice



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm looking for some definitive advice on cage bar spacing for young mice.

I know that mice are great escape artists.

I'm using mainly solid-walled 'bins' and terrariums, but I have a spare hamster cage in reserve for possible overflow situations one day in the future.

The bar spacing is 7mm.

Is that a small enough gap to stop 8 week old mice escaping?

I know it's no use for young babies, but my question is specifically about mice who have reached the age of 8 weeks.

I'd be grateful for any advice on this!

Chris


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

You could try it. Although, It is probably more advisable to just house adult mice.

Most mouse owners use tank or bin setups, so limited experience/knowledge about your question. In general, mice are very flexible, especially young mice. So if they can fit their head threw the space, they will definitely be able to escape.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

There's no way to answer your question, in some lines an 8 week old has reached fully mature size and will not get any bigger, some 8 week old mice are tiny and still have a lot of growing to do, some mice are significantly bigger than others etc.


----------



## squirrelpot (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks - I didn't know fancy mice could vary so much in size. I'm still learning lots.

Chris


----------

